# Paddy Henderson Loons



## PETER BALLAN

Are there any old Paddy Henderson loons out there ? I was a cadet on the Salween, in 1960, Kumba and Kabala in 60 to 62, on the 'coast' run, then double header to USA on Kabala. Paid off with broken back in Glasgow ne'er to return.

Anyone remember, Leathart, mate on Kumba, Grassick, Skipper, Jumbo Laird, 2nd mate, 'Jim Crowe' extra 3rd......... Wully Weir, fiver eng. Davey Wishart, Chief Steward, 'Rufus' the Sparky ?, cadets Brookes and Ted Smith,(Mista Smit ' and my poor self, Pete Ballan. The chippy was Davy Goulbourne, a cheerful scouser, cabin down by the galley door and exit to the alleyway, which caused him sleep deprivation from the jabbering outside.

On Salween, there was Patrick the Burmese cadet, 'Chic' Murray the senior cadet who had hairy legs ! Skipper was Capt.Marsh, an aloof God who was never seen by us mere mortals. 'Salween' was a lady of the sea, and left the Uganda for dead after Suez one night !
1st mate was Harry Toms, a person one could take a comfortable dislike to in an instant.


----------



## stan mayes

Hi Peter,
You mentioned many crew in Kumba but not the Bosun..
Bill White of Northfleet was Bosun in her a few trips early 1960's..


----------



## ed glover

joined the Dalla on her's and my maiden trip. only "K" boat i was on was the Kindat
Ed Glover (ginger)
controlled drifting


----------



## PETER BALLAN

stan mayes said:


> Hi Peter,
> You mentioned many crew in Kumba but not the Bosun..
> Bill White of Northfleet was Bosun in her a few trips early 1960's..


I don't remember Bill White on the Kumba. I thought we had a W.African Bosun, but could be wrong. There was often talk of a certain Ginger Aitkin, who had a beam bolt cannon on the bridge, and nearly took a chippy's head off with it once, as he was 'firing at a rat'. (Allegedly )
There were the 'pussa clacks', who looked after the cargo manifests, Elsie Demster lads to the core. One was one Adrian Robin Theodore Van Weegan, which we shortened to Wiggy. He was the but of many jokes from Ted Smith and Johnny Brookes. But then again, so was I eventually.


----------



## PETER BALLAN

ed glover said:


> joined the Dalla on her's and my maiden trip. only "K" boat i was on was the Kindat
> Ed Glover (ginger)
> controlled drifting


But when were you on the Kindat ?

I see that you are now in Canada. Whereabouts ? I lived in Canada for many years, principally, Ottawa and Calgary. A fine country.


----------



## PETER BALLAN

Does anyone remember Wully Hamilton, deck cadet,? I last saw him on a Yellow Peril, as skipper. Rather similar to Para Handy on the Vital Spark ! A nice chap.


----------



## PETER BALLAN

stan mayes said:


> Hi Peter,
> You mentioned many crew in Kumba but not the Bosun..
> Bill White of Northfleet was Bosun in her a few trips early 1960's..


Bill White............... did he have a hawk nose, and very opinionated ?


----------



## stan mayes

Hi Peter,
Bill White was a big lad and 6 feet 5 inches tall.
As you say there were West African crews on the 'K' boats.
Bill White was Assistant Shore Bosun for Elder Dempster and 
for some reason he made about five consecutive trips in Kumba
during that time.


----------



## purserjuk

During my time with Elder Dempster' Pursers Dept I sailed on 6 Henderson ships.
Kindat 3/56 - 4/56 (Capt J Walker-Brown)
Kaladan 11/56 - 02/57 (Capt L G Hood)
Kaduna 04/57 - 06/57 (Capt J C Gibson)
Kohima 05/58 - 07/58 (Capt A Macleod)
Kentung 02/59 - 06/59 (Capt Rankin [I think])
Bhamo 07/59 - 08/60 (Capt J Walker-Brown) [4 consecutive voyages]

Some names I remember are Cadets "Wally" Wallbank, Roy Mullen and ArchieSmart (always signed tally notes as A Smart Cadet). 

Adrian van Weegen was my Writer on Daru 04/62 - 06/62


----------



## ed glover

sailed on Kindat prob end of 61 bebining of 62. I winter in Florida and summer in Windsor Ontario. will be back in Windsor mid March for a week will check my discharge book then as the old brain aint what it used tobe LOL 
Ed Glover 
Controlled drifting


----------



## pilot

purserjuk said:


> Some names I remember are Cadets "Wally" Wallbank,


"Wally" joined Mobil and after sailing as Master went ashore to work as Port Captain, Marine Rep.in Melbourne and Vetting Inspector. 

I sailed with "Wally" on several occasions, when I was 2/O and he was Master. He was a pleasure to sail with. He was full of life and enjoyed a good joke, and never forgot his Yorkshire roots.

Sadly "Wally" passed away a few years ago. Rgds.


----------



## purserjuk

Thanks for the update Pilot. So sorry to hear of Wally's death bur I'm afraid I'm getting to the age where so many of those I sailed with are no longer with us.
Regards


----------



## PETER BALLAN

*Roy Mullen*



purserjuk said:


> During my time with Elder Dempster' Pursers Dept I sailed on 6 Henderson ships.
> Kindat 3/56 - 4/56 (Capt J Walker-Brown)
> Kaladan 11/56 - 02/57 (Capt L G Hood)
> Kaduna 04/57 - 06/57 (Capt J C Gibson)
> Kohima 05/58 - 07/58 (Capt A Macleod)
> Kentung 02/59 - 06/59 (Capt Rankin [I think])
> Bhamo 07/59 - 08/60 (Capt J Walker-Brown) [4 consecutive voyages]
> 
> Some names I remember are Cadets "Wally" Wallbank, Roy Mullen and ArchieSmart (always signed tally notes as A Smart Cadet).
> 
> Adrian van Weegen was my Writer on Daru 04/62 - 06/62


Yes ! I remember Roy Mullen on the Kumba, I'm SURE. He was a neat, tidy li'l feller with a sardonic sense of the absurd. I have a photo of him having his hair cut on deck.


----------



## PETER BALLAN

PETER BALLAN said:


> Yes ! I remember Roy Mullen on the Kumba, I'm SURE. He was a neat, tidy li'l feller with a sardonic sense of the absurd. I have a photo of him having his hair cut on deck.


Also, old Van Weegan, I wonder what he is counting on his pads of paper now ? ! A good egg all the same !


----------



## PETER BALLAN

*Bosun Bill White*

At 6' 5" you could afford to be opinionated ! But no, it wasn't this guy. I am bloody sure I would remember him !


----------



## xteuchter

PETER BALLAN said:


> Are there any old Paddy Henderson loons out there ? I was a cadet on the Salween, in 1960, Kumba and Kabala in 60 to 62, on the 'coast' run, then double header to USA on Kabala. Paid off with broken back in Glasgow ne'er to return.
> 
> Anyone remember, Leathart, mate on Kumba, Grassick, Skipper, Jumbo Laird, 2nd mate, 'Jim Crowe' extra 3rd......... Wully Weir, fiver eng. Davey Wishart, Chief Steward, 'Rufus' the Sparky ?, cadets Brookes and Ted Smith,(Mista Smit ' and my poor self, Pete Ballan. The chippy was Davy Goulbourne, a cheerful scouser, cabin down by the galley door and exit to the alleyway, which caused him sleep deprivation from the jabbering outside.
> 
> On Salween, there was Patrick the Burmese cadet, 'Chic' Murray the senior cadet who had hairy legs ! Skipper was Capt.Marsh, an aloof God who was never seen by us mere mortals. 'Salween' was a lady of the sea, and left the Uganda for dead after Suez one night !
> 1st mate was Harry Toms, a person one could take a comfortable dislike to in an instant.


This is Donald Gow. 1st ship was "Kentung" in 63-64 then the "Dalla" '64. I think Leathart was a Captain somewhere when I met him. Milmine was captain of the "Kentung". Cant remember who was Capt of the "Dalla" except that he was a short fat Englishman who played a pretty mean harmonica and wore his cap like a U-boat commander


----------



## ed glover

*roy mullen*



PETER BALLAN said:


> Yes ! I remember Roy Mullen on the Kumba, I'm SURE. He was a neat, tidy li'l feller with a sardonic sense of the absurd. I have a photo of him having his hair cut on deck.


sailed with roy and cant remember what ship, have a photo of him some ware going up creek.
ed glover


----------



## Rogerfrench

I did one trip on the Pegu, in 1964, to Rangoon and back. Marsh was her Old Man.


----------



## Douglas Taylor

Did anyone ever come across a "Salween" (or other Henderson ship) captain named Harold (Victor) Poole? - He was my grandfather, worked on shore in Liverpool / Birkenhead for Paddy Hendersons and died mid Fifties?


----------



## rich9591

I sailed with Capt Grassick on the Degema in 1970, it was said he was the only gentleman to have come into Elders from Hendersons.


----------



## Julian Calvin

Capt Grassick liked to paint and would then sell the pics to anyone ready to buy.
Still have one of his pics at home. Wonder if it is now worth thousands???


----------



## alan ward

Rogerfrench said:


> I did one trip on the Pegu, in 1964, to Rangoon and back. Marsh was her Old Man.


was she renamed Kohima?I seem to remember an old name in irons under the name when I sailed on her in`66


----------



## WilliamH

Alan, I don't think the Kohima you sailed on was ex Pegu. I paid off the Kohima (o.n. 184987) in Tilbury 1/3/1966, as far as I know she did at least one more voyage. Also as far as I can remember she had that name since she came out of the builders yard also she had a four stroke main engine. The Pegu(o.n. 301459) was a two stoke B&W and the same class as the Dumbia, I did one voyage on the Pegu 26/3/68 to30/9/68 and I'm sure Pegu was the name she left the builders yard with. Try looking in your discharge book and comparing the official numbers of the ships, it might throw some light on it.


----------



## purserjuk

"Kohima". O/N 184957. Launched as "Kohima" in 1952 and remained so until sold in 1966 to become "Festivity". Scrapped 1977.
"Pegu" . O/N 301459. Launched 1961 as "Pegu" and remained so until sold in 1980 to become "Regu" and later "Joelle" and "Nicol Mylo". Scrapped 1983
Hope this helps.


----------



## alan ward

Probably a false memory but I know I sailed on something that another name under the painted one!


----------



## WilliamH

Alan Ward
I've just remembered something else about the Kohima that I sailed on.Outside the saloon doorway there was a plaque that had been presented by the "Kohima Veterans", it give information on the battle that had taken place at Kohima in the second world war, it seemed to be one hellava fight.


----------



## alan ward

WilliamH said:


> Alan Ward
> I've just remembered something else about the Kohima that I sailed on.Outside the saloon doorway there was a plaque that had been presented by the "Kohima Veterans", it give information on the battle that had taken place at Kohima in the second world war, it seemed to be one hellava fight.


That`s right it had been erected by the Burma Star Association and they held remembrance service in there once a year.Actually it was over the very small bar entrance,if my memory serves me right.Look Kohima up,it was an amazing battle won against overwhelming odds.It involved small concentrated areas of fighting ie The Tennis Courts,they were so close to the Japanese


----------



## eldersuk

Paddy's original Kohima was presented with a plaque presented by the Burma Star Association to commemorate the battle of Kohima in WWII.
When the Kohima was sold the plaque was transferred and displayed on another 'K' boat which was renamed Kohima.
They always kept the name, but I can't remember the various altered names and the dates of the changes.
On the demise of Paddy Hendersons it is understood that the plaque was handed back to the Burma Star Association.

Derek


----------



## purserjuk

Re "Kohima" II
Laid down as "Koko".
1958 Completed as "Prahsu" for Elder Dempster.
1964 Transferred to Henderson. Renamed "Kalaw".
1966 Transferred back to Elder Dempster, Renamed "Kohima".
1972 Sold to Naves Maritime. Renamed "Papageorgis".
1980 Broken up at Kaohsiung.
I sailed on "Kohima" I and in later life worked for someone who was involved in the battle of Kohima, Burma.
John Powell


----------



## alan ward

purserjuk said:


> Re "Kohima" II
> Laid down as "Koko".
> 1958 Completed as "Prahsu" for Elder Dempster.
> 1964 Transferred to Henderson. Renamed "Kalaw".
> 1966 Transferred back to Elder Dempster, Renamed "Kohima".
> 1972 Sold to Naves Maritime. Renamed "Papageorgis".
> 1980 Broken up at Kaohsiung.
> I sailed on "Kohima" I and in later life worked for someone who was involved in the battle of Kohima, Burma.
> John Powell


Kohim11that would the one I sailed on in 66 so it may well have had Prahsu under the paint.for a while there I thought my ailing memory was completely off the plot.


----------



## alan ward

By the way the purser was just an idle bugger


----------



## PETER BALLAN

Rogerfrench said:


> I did one trip on the Pegu, in 1964, to Rangoon and back. Marsh was her Old Man.


Marsh, was at sometime, awarded an OBE . He was my skipper on the Salween in '60. A gentleman, but aloof and didn't speak to first trippers unless it was to mildly reprimand. Harry Toms was the 1st mate.


----------



## PETER BALLAN

One good egg I sailed on the Kabala with was the inimitable Roger Jenkins. He went for his 2nd mates, and failed his eyesight test. Buggered on this score, he went on to the telephone service with what was then the GPO, and then on to working in Jedda, Saudi Arabia. I last saw him in Newport, Gwent, and then lost him.

Then, I met Douglas Laird, 2/o on the Kumba, at a birthday party in Berwick on Tweed 5 years ago! Complete shock ! I had thought I was safe !


----------



## PETER BALLAN

Anyone know about Ted Smith, who had a bit of an accident at the port of Abijan, W. Africa, whilst tying up the Kabala. Chain stopper snapped and made his face into a bit of a mess! I met him a few years later, and he was better than he was before the accident, SWINE ! !


----------



## Kanbe

I am an ex Henderson loon joining in 1956 intrigated into Elders in 1964 thence Ocean Fleets until 1983. Henderson ships i served on were Kanbe, Koyan, Kohima (1952 ), Kentung, Kandaw, Kaduna. Kumba, Kabala, Salween, Dalla, Bhamo, Kohima (1958 ex Prahsu) Donga, Dumbaia. The last three although origionally to be Henderson ships were taken over by Elders on barebone charter from the builders. I did serve on many other ships of Elders, Ocean and Glen lines during my time at sea.

Kanbe

What about 'bring em back alive Kelly' Chief Steward


----------



## tmlwin18

*Capt Tin Maung Lwin Patrick*



PETER BALLAN said:


> Are there any old Paddy Henderson loons out there ? I was a cadet on the Salween, in 1960, Kumba and Kabala in 60 to 62, on the 'coast' run, then double header to USA on Kabala. Paid off with broken back in Glasgow ne'er to return.
> 
> Anyone remember, Leathart, mate on Kumba, Grassick, Skipper, Jumbo Laird, 2nd mate, 'Jim Crowe' extra 3rd......... Wully Weir, fiver eng. Davey Wishart, Chief Steward, 'Rufus' the Sparky ?, cadets Brookes and Ted Smith,(Mista Smit ' and my poor self, Pete Ballan. The chippy was Davy Goulbourne, a cheerful scouser, cabin down by the galley door and exit to the alleyway, which caused him sleep deprivation from the jabbering outside.
> 
> On Salween, there was Patrick the Burmese cadet, 'Chic' Murray the senior cadet who had hairy legs ! Skipper was Capt.Marsh, an aloof God who was never seen by us mere mortals. 'Salween' was a lady of the sea, and left the Uganda for dead after Suez one night !
> 1st mate was Harry Toms, a person one could take a comfortable dislike to in an instant.


Dear Peter
While I was Searching for Photo of my first Vessel S.S.Salween I came across yr artcle ..I was Cadet on S.S.Salween
in 1960 to 1961 when Capt Marsh was in command..I remember Chief officer Milmine. My name was given Patrick Tin Maung Lwin..
I will post my picture later. I passed my Master F.G in London in 1970 Sir John Cass College.. Now I am runnibg my own SUVEYOR company
and Crew Manning .. I wish to contact any one during my cadetship on S.S.Salween 1960 to 1961.. I was transfer to S.S Martaban.. later I joined with Burma Five star Line up to Master.. Hope to hear from you soon... brgds Patrick


----------



## s.elliott

Hi all. My dad who passed away in 1976 was the Chief Steward on all the ships mentioned above. His name is Jim Cheshire. Does anyone remember him? Would love to hear anything about him.


----------



## tmlwin18

*Patrick Tin Maung Lwin Ex SS Salween P Henderson*

Hi all. My dad who passed away in 1976 was the Chief Steward on all the ships mentioned above. His name is Jim Cheshire. Does anyone remember him? Would love to hear anything about him. 

Your Quarries.

Hi TinTin !

My sincere apologies for not being in touch for so long. Life tends to get in the way of good intentions and dictates your path more to the whims and wishes of it's own ! 
( and of course, the bloody computer has something to do with it as well !)

Firstly, your forwarded message. For some tiny reason, deep in the darkest deepest recesses of my old mind, the name, Jim Cheshire, rings a very faint and distant bell. Was he a Paddy's man ? Did he serve for any time on the 'K' boats down west Africa ?

By complete surprise, I have had a contact with another cadet from my time with Paddy's, John Brooks, who was my cabin mate on the 'Kumba', back in 1960. So, this is three people I have re-united with some 55 years after the event ! And then, yourself of course, the first of the shipmates re-united via the Web. Is this some sort of late life crisis we are going through ?

John Brooks told me that a few years ago, he took his wife on holiday to Myanmar and Yangon , and thought it was incredibly beautiful. He ended up as a skipper with C.P boats. I ran into him in Naples in his rather grand cabin . This was some 30 years ago, at least. 

So, that's you, Ted Smith and John Brooks, and I also know through family connections, a Douglas Laird, who was ALSO on the 'Kumba' with Ted and John and myself ! He lives just up the line from here, having had a very busy life with boats, business and importance. Not like me, who has bumped along the rocks without a cushion all my life ! Would I change places ? Not for a minute !

Sorry I cannot help you with Jim Cheshire.

Please keep in communication Tin. It is always good to hear from you, and if we , Vee and I, EVER get to be able to come out to Myanmar, or you, vice versa, it would be such a pleasure to sit and chat until the dark hours. 

Your old and a little bit eccentric friend,

Peter


----------



## s.elliott

*Paddy Henderson*

Hi there.
My dad James Cheshire was on the Kohima, Kumba, Dumbaia, Kadiek to name but a few. Went to a West Africa, Rangoon and later to Far East on the container bay ships with Blue Funnel. Hope this jogs memories.


----------



## clibb

*Pussa Clacks*

Only came across this site recently, so thought I'd add a note from the point of view of the Pussa Clacks, mentioned earlier. Service on K boats was something of a rite of passage for young Elder Dempster Pursers, known as Writers, and before the amalgamation of the personnel of the two companies it was something of an eye-opener. Used to the more refined surroundings of ED's O's, E's and F's, not to mention the mailboats, to find yourself closeted with Glaswegians and Northern Irish was something of a shock. There wasn't always suitable accommodation, and on the older split-accommodation K boats, such as the Kaladan and others no office-type area to work in. The Kaladan, for some extraordinary reason, had a fully equipped hospital at the aft end of the after accommodation, and this was used as an office. The amalgamation of the personel of the two companies went very well in my opinion, due to the two staffs having worked in the same trade for many years, and having great respect for each others abilities, particularly the Paddys men, who generally worked with inferior kit. Not a criticism, just a fact. Unfortunately the second amalgamation, when the two companies joined with Blue Flue, was not a success, and I felt the Blue Flue mates often lacked the ability to handle the more primitive working practices of the West African coast. Apologies if you disagree, but I don't think many of them were up to the challenge. Overall, I enjoyed being with Paddys people, bieng on seven K Boats before the crew departments amalgamated. Nick


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

Looking back over this thread, I noticed Capt J C Gibson mentioned.
I sailed with him on his last trip before retiring ( and it was my first trip on my own as R/O) on Daru in 1971/2. One week he queried my bar bill. I explained I'd had my birthday and put some cases on, to which he commented 
' Be careful! Those b****ds will drink every penny you've got'. 
How's that for sage advice?
I believe he retired ( with his charming lady wife) to somewhere down by the Tail of the Bank.


----------



## Roger Morrison

Kanbe said:


> I am an ex Henderson loon joining in 1956 intrigated into Elders in 1964 thence Ocean Fleets until 1983. Henderson ships i served on were Kanbe, Koyan, Kohima (1952 ), Kentung, Kandaw, Kaduna. Kumba, Kabala, Salween, Dalla, Bhamo, Kohima (1958 ex Prahsu) Donga, Dumbaia. The last three although origionally to be Henderson ships were taken over by Elders on barebone charter from the builders. I did serve on many other ships of Elders, Ocean and Glen lines during my time at sea.
> 
> Kanbe
> 
> What about 'bring em back alive Kelly' Chief Steward


My Dad was Capain of the Kandaw at some point (Jim Morrison). For the nostalgic, I have inherited the ship's bell and it sitss on my balcony overlooking the Clyde. The Kandaw was built locally at Scotts and was sold to an Aussie firm in '67 and renamed "Honesty".


----------



## Dod Caukie

I started out as a engineer cadet with Paddy Henderson's and did my first trip to sea on the "Dumbaia" in 1964. Mostly crewed with Paddy's men apart from the Chief Engineer who was Eric Stubbs and the chippy and bosun who were Elders. The chief Steward that trip was Jimmy Cheshire and the captain was Sheridan who was Polish. The only Henderson ships I sailed on were the "Dumbaia" as cadet and "Dalla" as 2nd Engineer.

George T


----------



## Lithgows lad

ed glover said:


> joined the Dalla on her's and my maiden trip. only "K" boat i was on was the Kindat
> Ed Glover (ginger)
> controlled drifting


My late mum Margaret Dunshea launched the Dalla at Lithgows in 1961. Dad was the Chief Superintendent Engineer. It was a great company.


----------



## Kanbe

purserjuk said:


> During my time with Elder Dempster' Pursers Dept I sailed on 6 Henderson ships.
> Kindat 3/56 - 4/56 (Capt J Walker-Brown)
> Kaladan 11/56 - 02/57 (Capt L G Hood)
> Kaduna 04/57 - 06/57 (Capt J C Gibson)
> Kohima 05/58 - 07/58 (Capt A Macleod)
> Kentung 02/59 - 06/59 (Capt Rankin [I think])
> Bhamo 07/59 - 08/60 (Capt J Walker-Brown) [4 consecutive voyages]
> 
> Some names I remember are Cadets "Wally" Wallbank, Roy Mullen and ArchieSmart (always signed tally notes as A Smart Cadet).
> 
> Adrian van Weegen was my Writer on Daru 04/62 - 06/62


I was on the Kentung at the same time as you. That was a double header to the Med (Genoa & Marseilles) but I cant remember where we loaded after the Med . It was either the creeks and others or it was Sassandra and Abidjan. Something tells me that I am getting mixed up with another trip. I was the junior cadet that trip,


----------



## Grizzpig

stan mayes said:


> Hi Peter,
> You mentioned many crew in Kumba but not the Bosun..
> Bill White of Northfleet was Bosun in her a few trips early 1960's..


Not when I was on her. We had a Lagos bosun and crew.


----------



## Grizzpig

Rogerfrench said:


> I did one trip on the Pegu, in 1964, to Rangoon and back. Marsh was her Old Man.


Kenny Marsh was a supreme 'Old Man', and tho' I knew him briefly before joining, I didn't ever speak to him when on the 'Sally'. One doesn't 'chat' to God !


----------



## Grizzpig

Julian Calvin said:


> Capt Grassick liked to paint and would then sell the pics to anyone ready to buy.
> Still have one of his pics at home. Wonder if it is now worth thousands???


Grassnake, as we used to call him as Cadets, was a great, fair man who had a hard time keeping a straight face, when giving us a bollocking for some alcohol related misdemeanour. A gentleman, in spite of being 'demoted' to one of Paddy's 'K' boats, the Kumba, f I remember correctly, Chief mate, 'Skinhead, Leathart, Jumbo Laird, 2 mate and Lenny Miles 3rd mate. Davey Wishart Chief Thief, (steward), 'Rufus' the sparky, Davey Goulburn, the Scouse Chippy. I cannot remember the Pussa Clacks, but one was Adrian Robin Ven Weegan, teased unmercifully, and his very well educated senior who was always a delight in spite of beign very ED !


----------



## Kanbe

Rodger I have just noticed your comment about the Kandaw and that was one of Paddies that I sailed on, 2nd mate as it happens. She like all Paddies post war ships, with the exception of the Yoma, Martaban and Kentung which were built by Denny's of Dumbarton, was built by Lithgow's of Port Glasgow


----------

